# A white Christmas in the UK?



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Snow storm clouds









More white stuff fell ...









The day after









Home: My office is the top left









The back yard (The patio)









A little fella waiting for me to put more seeds on the bird table:










These are lifts from my Facebook page - I guess they should be called 'Face lifts' :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice pics Donald!! Looks to be rather white....but will it last til Christmas?? Our temps are forecast to be above freezing in a few days.....typical and we will prolly see a brown, muddy Holiday.....:sigh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi SABL - thanks for the comment.

The temperature last night was minus 10c at 20:00hrs. The night before was minus 11, at the same time.

At 11:00 today (one hour ago), it was minus 3c.

More heavy snow is forecast for tomorrow in our area... I guess it could well last to Christmas day!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful pics Donald ray:

Is that 'Virginia Creeper' over your house-front? If so I bet it's beautiful in the Autumn :grin:

Re: the Robin, I've just had his London cousin tapping on my window for more food! :grin: - I wish my camera would take better pics through the double-glazed windows though, everything has a nasty 'haze' and strange reflections (No manual-focus) :sigh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks WB

Yes it is Virginia Creeper - this is what it looked like in the Autumn 2006:










The creeper:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I just wish the snow could have waited a day . . my daughters in-laws were to leave Gatwick yesterday but it is snowed in and now looks like their christmas trip is canceled.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Gee thats tough luck - I will see if I can get you any news or website for you to check Rich. I will PM you if I do...

EDIT: Done!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

We had just thawed out and it came back again today. It's not so bad where I am but other parts are impassable.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That's a 'cool' photo Mack. We had another 2 inches of snow today. It's bloomin' cold

Tip: open the above .cr2 file into RAW plugin
In the right pane, select the 'Basic' button - (the first one)
Take the First Slider (Temperature) and slowly drag it to the left until the orange snow becomes a cleaner white. Watch out though, it will go blue quite suddenly. The secret is getting the 'feel' of how the slider works.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I actually did Donald. It was quite yellow/orange to begin with. This was the best I could do without loosing all colour. It was a bit of compremise for sure.

Had another go









or again


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I see what you mean Donald. Only a touch created 3 different tones whick look simular ontill you put them together. Takes practise. This is the closest I can get to it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Mack :wave:

Sorry, but I couldn't resist having a quick 'play'...... :grin:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol. Good job:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Now you can get the folks guessing how you got out there, to take the photo :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

They all look good.....(and I will stay indoors). I did like #1 of post 10.....the brilliant white with lack of color does match normal night-time viewing.

*EDIT*
Actually, Bo did a nice job.....ray:
I try to stay inside when there is that much snow on the ground!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey folks - you have both done a great job. It just goes to show that each person has a different 'eye'.

I am an active member of a pro photographer's forum. Someone recently put up a rather nice landscape photo asking folk how to get a better rendition. Several people had a go. Each one was super quality but each one was totally different. Some made emphasis on the sky detail & colours others opted for land detail and sun shaft detail. It was quite remarkable...

Mack - it does change dramatically with the colour shift slider. That is why I suggested a tiny bit at a time & play to get the 'feel'. There could be a lag between moving the slider and the change being shown in the main pane, depending on your computer specs & memory

What you are doing is correct... but here is another step forward, we (you) have been doing 'global' changes to the whole of the image.. later on I can cover selective changes to portions of the image with the use of the Lasso tool & feathering...:smile:


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Original







New version


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry Donald. Took over your tread a bit, wasn't my intention. I actually used that technique with selective changes in the mono image. I wanted the sky darker so I selected that separatly then i selected the rocks one at a time to extract as much as I could out of them. I am a bit "wing and a prayer" with it though so I look forward to you covering that.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

keep on with the tutorials .. I don't "tweak" my photos as yet .... AS YET!!! Very Interesting stuff emerging . .. I'm still learning how to use my camera though .. :laugh: so far only 6 years ...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

echo off said:


> Original
> View attachment 83978
> 
> New version
> View attachment 83979


That's a very good try at 'cloning' but there's just a couple of places that give it away :wink:

Just at the back of the car, in the shadowy area and the area just in front of the trailer, you can faintly see what looks similar to a 'shoeprint' pattern. If possible, try reducing the depth of effect and change the direction of cloning regularly - Lots of weaker strokes are more effective than 'all-in-one'.


----------

